# Hunter - 3/27/09



## Greg (Mar 27, 2009)

Picked up Grassi and o3jeff at 6:15 in Harwinton and headed for Hunter. Got there for 8:20 or so. Got skiing about 8:55. Basically hit every open run on the front except Heuga. The groomers were fine, the ungroomed stuff a little crunchy, but edgeable. Eventually tried the bumps on Upper Crossover. Skied fine, but funky, big and that run is steep. None of us were that into it. I tried Lower K. Similar result. Forgot how insanely steep that is. Eventually tried Claire's which was fun. Still not fully softened. Quick lunch at 11. Got back out. Jeff made it one run. Grassi lasted 3 including another on Claire's. I did 6 more. Cliff to Racer's was run of the day. Sweet bumps here and there on Cliff. Racer's big slush piles ripe for exploding! Took a few runs with Eski. Never saw dmc, but got his "note" on my car. :lol: Got rolling before 2 since Chris and I had time constraints. The base on Hellgate is insane. Way way way over the fenceline.  Easter weekend will be no problem.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 27, 2009)

i could be way off, but you sound like you have a sundown/gunny hangover.  

wasnt that into the bumps??  Greg, is that you?

how was ike?


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2009)

2knees said:


> i could be way off, but you sound like you have a sundown/gunny hangover.
> 
> wasnt that into the bumps??  Greg, is that you?
> 
> how was ike?



I was *real *into the Cliff bumps. Upper Crossover and Lower K was VW sized funk. Plus I'm not very manly and freely admit it. I freeze on steep bump runs. Gunny hangover sounds about right. Claire's was a lot of fun. A few 6-8 bump zippers, sweeping push piles, soft mushy snow on a firm base, steep. Tons of fun. Ike was mowed flat. Setting up some sort of race fencing I assume, that ran from Hellgate, down Broadway and down Ike. Not sure if that mogul comp is happening. I thought it was tomorrow.

Had a fun time charging the mountain at speed today. Wanted to poach 'purna, but the sallies with me weren't up to the task. :razz:


----------



## trtaylor (Mar 27, 2009)

Couldn't make it today, but am headed up in the morning.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2009)

Silly little vid:


----------



## JimG. (Mar 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> I was *real *into the Cliff bumps. Upper Crossover and Lower K was VW sized funk. Plus I'm not very manly and freely admit it. I freeze on steep bump runs. Gunny hangover sounds about right. Claire's was a lot of fun. A few 6-8 bump zippers, sweeping push piles, soft mushy snow on a firm base, steep. Tons of fun. Ike was mowed flat. Setting up some sort of race fencing I assume, that ran from Hellgate, down Broadway and down Ike. Not sure if that mogul comp is happening. I thought it was tomorrow.
> 
> Had a fun time charging the mountain at speed today. Wanted to poach 'purna, but the sallies with me weren't up to the task. :razz:



I guessed you might have steepness shock after all that time on Gunbarrel.

Gunny has a good pitch for nice smooth lines, much like Ike.

Upper Xover and Lower K are just much steeper.

I have no clue why they would mow Ike and clearly there is no bump comp tomorrow since they did.

I will be found on Lower K, Upper Xover and Clair's.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Upper Xover and Lower K are just much steeper.



Yep. As steep as most anything in NNE, just shorter. Big ole funky monster bumps. Just totally different skiing than I've been doing lately. Hunter always has a way of humbling me. It's a tricky mountain to ski which explains the caliber of skier that comes out of there. Claire's should be great tomorrow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 27, 2009)

nice video..looks like nice conditions..I heart corn!!!  Grassi nice bushwacking..


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2009)

Glad you guys had a good time, but I gotta tell you the selfish me is happy you didn't have _too_ good of a time.   I was expecting to open this thread and see a kick ass, you should have been there TR, which might have killed me.  I almost didn't even open the thread.  Yeah, I'm a selfish prick, sorry.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> Silly little vid:



Why was Grassi in the grass?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 27, 2009)

the videos have me stoked for April 5th..free day


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Why was Grassi in the grass?



I think he was on the grass


----------



## dmc (Mar 27, 2009)

YOu guys were brave to hit CLaires that early...


----------



## ozzy (Mar 27, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> the videos have me stoked for April 5th..free day



I thought the day before easter, april 11 was free day at Hunter


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 28, 2009)

ozzy said:


> I thought the day before easter, april 11 was free day at Hunter



no..it's the 5th


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Why was Grassi in the grass?





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> the videos have me stoked for April 5th..free day



We took Colonel's Alternate to Claire's.  Unfortunately it required a little side stepping uphill to get to Claire's.  I was being lazy about going uphill so I cut the corner and ended up in that wee bit of brush.  Hilarity ensued...


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> YOu guys were brave to hit CLaires that early...



It looked worse than it was. All that shine was primed to be sluffed away. A little scratchy, but very skiable. I hit Claire's twice in the afternoon and it was be-u-tee-full.


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Hilarity ensued...



When he saw me taking out the camera, all he said was, "you asshole." :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 28, 2009)

I like how you shoehorned that crummy ski footage into a video just so you can use the bushwhacking scene.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I like how you shoehorned that crummy ski footage into a video just so you can use the bushwhacking scene.  :lol:



Indeed. You definitely were the star of yesterday's feature presentation. I'm not sure, but did you flop over after stopping uphill from me at the 0:12 mark? If you listen carefully to the audio, I think you can hear scraaaape......thump....oof. :lol: Unfortunately, I panned away at that point to film the trail further down so there's no video confirmation.

Seriously though, nice job yesterday. I think you would have skipped Upper Xover and probably wouldn't have repeated on Claire's last season. Making great progress. Jeff did great too considering he's probably still wiped from Sugarbush this week. I'm actually a little tired today and I slept great last night. We charged pretty hard yesterday. I think I took one 10 second break on Claire's on my last two runs down it yesterday.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 28, 2009)

5th is free day for who?? Was thinking of going to Kmart but Hunter could be good as well.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2009)

Great conditions and no crowds at Hunter yesterday. Like always, had fun skiing with you guys. Still feeling real sore form skiing all week, but will be limping out to Sundown later this morning.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2009)

kingslug said:


> 5th is free day for who?? Was thinking of going to Kmart but Hunter could be good as well.



Free to Season Pass holders from other mountains.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> Indeed. You definitely were the star of yesterday's feature presentation. I'm not sure, but did you flop over after stopping uphill from me at the 0:12 mark? If you listen carefully to the audio, I think you can hear scraaaape......thump....oof. :lol: Unfortunately, I panned away at that point to film the trail further down so there's no video confirmation.



That was a voluntary flop.   Legs were gassed yesterday.  Hurting a bit this morning.


----------



## 180 (Mar 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> I was *real *into the Cliff bumps. Upper Crossover and Lower K was VW sized funk. Plus I'm not very manly and freely admit it. I freeze on steep bump runs. Gunny hangover sounds about right. Claire's was a lot of fun. A few 6-8 bump zippers, sweeping push piles, soft mushy snow on a firm base, steep. Tons of fun. Ike was mowed flat. Setting up some sort of race fencing I assume, that ran from Hellgate, down Broadway and down Ike. Not sure if that mogul comp is happening. I thought it was tomorrow.
> 
> Had a fun time charging the mountain at speed today. Wanted to poach 'purna, but the sallies with me weren't up to the task. :razz:



Come on up and we'll hit the big lines together.


----------



## dmc (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 30, 2009)

you down with DMC yeah you know me whose down with DMC every last Homey


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 30, 2009)

dmc said:


>



lol, that was the first thing Greg noticed while we were walking back to the AZmobile


----------



## dmc (Mar 30, 2009)

Bummed I couldnt find you guys...


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

dmc said:


> Bummed I couldnt find you guys...



Likewise. Might be back on Good Friday.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Eventually tried the bumps on Upper Crossover. Skied fine, but funky, big and that run is steep. None of us were that into it. I tried Lower K. Similar result. Forgot how insanely steep that is.



Glad to hear you and others felt that way.  I couldn't even come close to looking like I belonged on that run last weekend.

Lower K I found more enjoyable, but more in the way that a steep (and bumped up) chute is enjoyable than the way that a rhythmic bump line is enjoyable.  If you can link turns down Lower K with bumps that big, you can flat out ski.


----------



## 180 (Mar 31, 2009)

Usually, lower K does not get a rythmic line, but this year we have had a couple of great lines.  And the steepness really makes it fun.


----------



## Greg (Mar 31, 2009)

180 said:


> And the steepness really makes it fun.



And humbling for hackjob posers like me. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

Found some cool aerial shots from that day:











'Purna was totally skiable...


----------

